# HyperX Cloud 2 Mikrofon, sehr leise



## iLastRescue (16. April 2017)

Ich habe ein HyperX Cloud 2 Headset, der Sound der Kopfhörer ist sehr gut, nur das Mikrofon ist sehr leise, die Mikrofon Lautstärke ist an dem Steuer Panel voll aufgedreht, ich bitte um Hilfe
Woran könnte es liegen, dass das Mikrofon so leise ist, würde es mit einer internen Soundkarte besser sein?


----------



## tdi-fan (16. April 2017)

iLastRescue schrieb:


> Ich habe ein HyperX Cloud 2 Headset, der Sound der Kopfhörer ist sehr gut, nur das Mikrofon ist sehr leise, die Mikrofon Lautstärke ist an dem Steuer Panel voll aufgedreht, ich bitte um Hilfe
> Woran könnte es liegen, dass das Mikrofon so leise ist, würde es mit einer internen Soundkarte besser sein?



Welche Soundkarte?


----------



## iLastRescue (16. April 2017)

Einer einsteiger Soundkarte wie der Asus Xonar


----------



## tdi-fan (16. April 2017)

iLastRescue schrieb:


> Einer einsteiger Soundkarte wie der Asus Xonar



Wie angeschlossen?  Nur den Klinke oder mit Adapter? Welche Xonar ist das genau?


----------



## kasiii (21. April 2017)

Das HyperX Cloud II wird per USB angeschlossen. Das "Steuer Panel" bzw. die Steuerbox (so nennt Kingston das Teil) ist die "Soundkarte". Das leise Mikrofon ist wohl ein Feature und kein Fehler (Ironie aus). Ich habe schon öfter davon gelesen und es selbst erfahren. Darum habe ich mein Cloud II in ein Cloud Core umgetauscht.

Aber zur Frage: Ja, mit einer separaten Soundkarte wird 1. das Mikrofon lauter und 2. der Sound besser. Allerdings benötigst du dann Adapter (Spliter von 4-pol auf 2 mal 3-pol für Mic und Sound) und ggf. eine Verlängerung, da du das HS nicht mehr mit dem USB-Kabel anschließen kannst.


----------



## JackA (21. April 2017)

Ja, die USB Soundkarte vom Cloud 2 ist halt Schrott, darum nimmt man das Cloud 1 und eine separate USB Soundkarte und kommt auch noch günstiger weg bei besserer Ausstattung. Ist aber allgemein bekannt.
Steck es an deine Soundkarte, wenn du eine hast und hoffe, dass das Mikrofon anständig funktioniert, denn auch hier ist allgemein bekannt, dass Onboard und viele internen Soundkarten an Interferenzen leiden und dir ein ordentliches gepiepe und rauschen auf die Aufnahmen bringen.


----------

